# Appletalk Printing



## jarinteractive (Jan 13, 2003)

How can I print to an Appletalk printer, if it is not seen in print center?  The printer I want to use is on a different subnet than my computer is.    

-JARinteractive


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2003)

Can rendevous see it from the add printer box?  Or can you select a different subnet through Appletalk?  try experimenting with the other options in the print center Add Printer window


----------



## jarinteractive (Jan 13, 2003)

nope.  Print Center can't see the printers.  I have tried various options in it.  

-JARinteractive


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2003)

Is this an Appletalk printer that's actually on an AppleTalk network?            How about trying gimp-print?


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 13, 2003)

if you are at work (like me) your routers will not route appletalk. that means that you can't print to that printer using appletalk since appletalk zones and device broadcasts will not traverse a router. best to see if that printer supports LPR or some other print mechanism


----------



## glenfarclas (Jan 14, 2003)

I have two EPSON printers that are shared via Appletalk from the two host computers.  From OS 9 all is well, they are not visible from MacOSX even though I have  drivers for these printers installed.  The PRINT center is unable too see them either from Appletalk, EPSON Appletalk or Rendesvous.


----------



## seann (Jan 14, 2003)

Apple -> System Prefernces -> Network -> Select your internet connection from "show: " menu.
goto the appletalk tab, make sure Appletalk is enabled.
Also check to see if you are selected in the right zone.


----------



## glenfarclas (Jan 15, 2003)

Yup done all that, thanks anyway.  Some years ago I wrote an a Mac Applications (AppleTalk Manager etc) to find out about all this stuff.  Its looks as though the broadcast packets do not contain the correct search strings.  Example: You used to be able to alter the search string in the "LaserWriter"  CHOOSER to find all devices on Appletalk networks.


----------

